# Pas de logo FaceTime sur ipad2



## mayaya84 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d acheter un iPad 2 et je n ai pas l'appli ou le logo FaceTime sur l'ipad 2. En regardant la vidéo d'Apple on peut voir qu'elle y est. Faut il la  telecharger, car je ne la trouve même pas dans l'app store. Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## ced68 (25 Mai 2011)

Tu devrais la trouver directement sur ton iPad2, dans les applis préinstallées... C'est pour ça qu'on ne la trouve pas sur l'App Store...


----------



## Cocodu31840 (25 Mai 2011)

tu as essayer de le restaurer ?


----------



## mayaya84 (26 Mai 2011)

J'ai vérifie sur la page de gauche : pas de FaceTime.

Je vais donc essayer de restaurer l'ipad : mais comment faire? pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche a suivre.

Après si ça ne marche toujours pas je vais chez Apple.

Merci


----------



## worldice (26 Mai 2011)

mayaya84 a dit:


> J'ai vérifie sur la page de gauche : pas de FaceTime.
> 
> Je vais donc essayer de restaurer l'ipad : mais comment faire? pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche a suivre.
> 
> ...



Branche ton iPad sur iTunes (sur l'ordi) puis clique sur le bouton "Restaurer".


----------



## Ealdu (26 Mai 2011)

question stupide: es-tu sur d'avoir un ipad 2 ?

car l'ipad 1 n'a pas face time, puisque pas de camera.


----------



## mayaya84 (26 Mai 2011)

J'ai le fin mot de l'histoire....
Aux émirats arabes unis ou je réside et ou j'ai acheté mon iPad, ils ont censure FaceTime. Ils ont tout simplement  retire l'application !!
J'aurais mieux fait de l'acheter en France !!!!
J'irais voir chez Apple France s'il y a un moyen de le remettre.
Merci a tous !


----------

